# What is your favorite Rider??



## MartyW (Feb 10, 2009)

What is your _favorite_ "rider" ?
*Not *the most _expensive_ or _rarest_ bike that you own, but the one that you really enjoy to cruise on. 

Let's see a picture of it!



Mine is a mostly original Twin Bar 20, it is just a really comfortable bike for me to ride.


----------



## sensor (Feb 10, 2009)

cant decide... im torn between 2:eek:


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 10, 2009)

I think I've answered this question before but in the time that has passed the answer has remained the same.
this is my favourite bike to ride my 1942 Firestone Pilot:





here it is at last marches coaster ride:




in Valencia:



here it is at Walt's ride this January with it's newly added Chrome Colonial 5 sided Fenders


----------



## willy wonka (Feb 11, 2009)

*no pic but*

:id have to say my sixtys spaceliner why it has the rased center rims with the super komet hub im a big fan of those hubs its cool ride i guess thats why i own six


----------



## Randy J. (Feb 17, 2009)

It's gotta be my '62 Flightliner.


----------



## MartyW (Feb 17, 2009)

Randy J. said:


> It's gotta be my '62 Flightliner.





Nice bike that looks like a really smooth ride!


----------



## Randy J. (Feb 17, 2009)

MartyW said:


> Nice bike that looks like a really smooth ride!



 Thanks Marty.  It has a nice 'cushy' ride and the 2-speed is nice on grades.  ...not that I'm old enough to need that, however.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 17, 2009)

I'd have to say the Mead. love the long spring saddle


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Feb 19, 2009)

*Zenith*

I know I post this one alot, so I got a new pic today.
HP Snyder made Marshall Wells Zenith Two Bar Speed Model


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 21, 2009)

Am I the only one who runs a girls sprocket on their favorite rider? Sure pedals easier. Nice original 1954? Monark Cycle King, rides like a dream and built like a tank....PS that red thing on the handlebars is a speedo, wind actuated, the hummingbirds think its a feeder!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 21, 2009)

Flat Tire said:


> Am I the only one who runs a girls sprocket on their favorite rider? Sure pedals easier.



don't look but mine has a small front sprocket and a 3 speed Sturmey Archer. guess I'm worse than you but I need all the help I can get!


----------



## walter branche (Feb 24, 2009)

*overman wheel co. victor 54 inch ordinary*

my favorite bike to ride is my victor, it has travelled with me too england, france, netherlands(amersterdam,if you want to know), germany ,switzerland- and from san francisco to boston in 69 days ..54 inch front wheel ,18 inch rear, now that i have gained some weight and aged, it is getting more difficult for me to get in the saddle ,,also my knees hurt, and lower back ,, i miss the ride ,and hope to be able to mount my wheel this summer ,,thanks walter branche 407 656 9840


----------



## MartyW (Feb 25, 2009)

Walter that sounds really cool, do you have a picture riding your Victor?


----------



## Doohickie (Mar 1, 2009)

1966 Raleigh DL-1 Tourist






1983 Raleigh Marathon


----------



## saxman (Mar 1, 2009)

My Rixie. I have no idea what year it is; I bought it used in 1970 for $25.00.  My brother just laid a set of DiaCompte brake levers on me, so I'm gonna get new bar tape and put those on. They have the extenders that allow you to pull the levers from on top of the bars. That will improve the rideability even that much more. He also gave me a 48 tooth chainwheel, so I'm gonna mount that on too. Right now the chainwheel is 52/54, which is a little tall for me going up hill.

The tail light was all plastic, and weather and sunlight took its toll. I have a bullet-shaped chrome backup light saved from my dad's '33 Plymouth that I am gonna fill with enough 1.5v red leds to make up 6v, and mount under the seat cross bar.

I keep thinking that someday, I ought to pull the dead wiring out of the frame, and run fresh stuff, instead of the exterior wiring, but just have never gotten around to it.


----------



## Doohickie (Mar 2, 2009)

That's a beaut!


----------



## pelletman (Mar 4, 2009)

55" 1888 Rudge Light Roadster.  A bit too small though.


----------

